# Case fan problem



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

I just bought an AZZA Helios case, which is pretty awesome, except for one problem. My cpu cooler is so tall that the 230mm fan on the side of the case does not allow you to put the side panel back on, so I had to remove the fan. My temps are great with the cpu cooler so I don't want to get a new one. I am wondering though, if there is such thing as a narrower 230mm fan? I hope so, because the huge fan on the side is one of the main reasons I bought the case. 

Specs:
Asus P5Q Pro Turbo mb
E7200 cpu 2.53ghz
4gb Crucial Ballistix and 2gb Crucial Ram
Antec Earthwatts 500w PSU
GeForce 9800gt Video Card
Razer Barracuda AC-1 soundcard
Xigmatek HDT S1283

Thanks


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Your AZZA helio looks very similar to my AZZA Solano.

my cpu cooler is tall as well, What I had to do was mount the fan on the outside instead, Then I was able to install my cpu cooler


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll try that, thanks!


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

What kind of material is the side of the case? If it's plexi-glass or lexan just cut an opening. If you have some sort of pliable material why not just cut an opening and put a mesh grill over it.

Jones


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

shotgn said:


> Your AZZA helio looks very similar to my AZZA Solano.
> 
> my cpu cooler is tall as well, What I had to do was mount the fan on the outside instead, Then I was able to install my cpu cooler


is there a way to get that outer ring off?


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

derek_jones_36 said:


> What kind of material is the side of the case? If it's plexi-glass or lexan just cut an opening. If you have some sort of pliable material why not just cut an opening and put a mesh grill over it.
> 
> Jones


it's made of metal and there's already a grill. It's removable though.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

tanusgreystar said:


> is there a way to get that outer ring off?


I dont know if yours is the same as mine but, after I took off the fan, there were screws underneath for the metal ring


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, I looked yours up. Very similar. I'll check it out.


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

I put it on the outside and it's working, but I'm not too thrilled with how it looks. Functionality is more important though. I'm wondering if I could get a grill for it so it looks better, something that goes over the sides of the fan. Hmmm.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah thats the down side. I ended up taking of the fan and just leaving the screen, looks......different, lol.
With my kids running around I didnt want them to try to touch it or accidently run into it.
Looks like it might hurt a little


----------

